# [risolto] Emoticon personali

## socksz

Salve signori,

io odio le emoticon, di solito utilizzo Gaim con quest'ultime disabilitate, ma sono costretto a vederne una che mi ha mandato una =P

Insomma, ho provato aMSN ma non le visualizza!

Intendo le emoticon (non quelle di default) personali, quelle personalizzate. (non animoticon)

Sapete perche' non le visualizza?Last edited by socksz on Sat Oct 07, 2006 6:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## socksz

"Si faccia una domanda e si risponda da solo" diceva Marzullo.

Ho risolto, basta avere l'ultima versione di aMSN ancora in keywords ~x86.

Saluti.

----------

## Onip

o anche la versione masked di gaim, la 2.qualcosa.

a proposito, con gaim è possibile, oltre che vederle, anche salvarle per poi riutilizzarle? Non le uso molto, ma qualcuna mi è piaciuta veramente: uno per dirmi ok mi ha mandato la gif animata di Fonzie che muoveva il pollice verso l'alto...

----------

## socksz

Uhm strano, io utilizzo Gaim 2.0.0_beta3-r2, ma non riesco a visualizzarle, boh!

Ora ci provo, ti faccio sapere, ciao.

----------

## gutter

 *Onip wrote:*   

> o anche la versione masked di gaim, la 2.qualcosa.

 

Finalmente.

----------

## unz

 *Onip wrote:*   

> o anche la versione masked di gaim, la 2.qualcosa.
> 
> a proposito, con gaim è possibile, oltre che vederle, anche salvarle per poi riutilizzarle. Non le uso molto, ma qualcuna mi è piaciuta veramente: uno per dirmi ok mi ha mandato la gif animata di Fonzie che muoveva il pollice verso l'alto...

 

Davero? E come si salvano, non ci sono mai riuscito!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

e non c'è modo invece di NON visualizzare quelle mega emoticon bindate su 988765768679809 combinazioni di lettere dei mex inviati da chi usa merdenger? uso gaim 2

----------

## nick_spacca

 *unz wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   o anche la versione masked di gaim, la 2.qualcosa.
> 
> a proposito, con gaim è possibile, oltre che vederle, anche salvarle per poi riutilizzarle. Non le uso molto, ma qualcuna mi è piaciuta veramente: uno per dirmi ok mi ha mandato la gif animata di Fonzie che muoveva il pollice verso l'alto... 
> 
> Davero? E come si salvano, non ci sono mai riuscito!

 

Anche io non ci sono proprio riuscito (se non con AMsn...)...uso gaim 

```
nick@nick-book ~ $ eix -ve gaim

* net-im/gaim 

     Available versions:  1.5.0 2.0.0_beta3-r1 2.0.0_beta3-r2

     Installed:           2.0.0_beta3-r2

     Best versions/slot:  2.0.0_beta3-r2

     Homepage:            http://gaim.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         GTK Instant Messenger client

     License:             GPL-2

```

----------

## unz

Ed io con questa ...

```
* net-im/gaim 

     Available versions:  1.5.0 2.0.0_beta3[1] 2.0.0_beta3-r1 2.0.0_beta3-r2 2.0.0_pre20060517[1] 2.0.0_pre20060801[1]

     Installed:           2.0.0_pre20060801

     Best versions/slot:  2.0.0_pre20060801[1]

     Homepage:            http://gaim.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         GTK Instant Messenger client

     License:             GPL-2

[1] /usr/local/gentopia

```

----------

## Nuitari

a me invece le emoticon con amsn mi funzionano, ma quelle personalizzate me ne salva al massimo una quarantina poi mi cancella le piu vecchie..come mai? qualcuno sa come fare per averle tutte?

----------

## unz

Mi sembra assodato che le emoticon animate vengano correttamente visualizzate da entrambi i software [versioni ~].

Pare che con amsn si possano anche salvare ed utilizzarle ... ma con gaim?

Per quanto riguarda il limite su amsn, penso sia a livello del protocollo. Anche con quello ufficiale su windows è un numero finito [quasi 10 volte superiore però]

ps la firma è geniale  :Very Happy: 

----------

## socksz

 *unz wrote:*   

> Ed io con questa ...
> 
> ```
> * net-im/gaim 
> 
> ...

 

Allora, le vedo perfettamente le emoticon personalizzate con Gaim.

Ma come mai a me appaiono solo queste versioni:

```
$ eix -ve gaim

* net-im/gaim

     Available versions:  1.5.0 2.0.0_beta3-r1 2.0.0_beta3-r2

     Installed:           2.0.0_beta3-r2

     Homepage:            http://gaim.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         GTK Instant Messenger client

     Provides:            none

     License:             GPL-2
```

e a te ne appaiono altre?

@.:deadhead:.:

basta selezionare lo stile di emoticon "None" dalle preferenze.

Ciao

----------

## nick_spacca

 *socksz wrote:*   

>  *unz wrote:*   Ed io con questa ...
> 
> ```
> * net-im/gaim 
> 
> ...

 

Perché come indicato dall' [1] di fianco ad alcune versioni, lui usa dei REPOSITORY(overlay) di ebuild non ufficiali!!! (in questo caso posto in /usr/local/gentopia sul suo pc, non so quale sia)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *socksz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @.:deadhead:.:
> 
> basta selezionare lo stile di emoticon "None" dalle preferenze.
> ...

 

Così le disabiliterei tutte. Invece quello che volevo io era solo eliminare le odiosissime emoticons personalizzate da 90x60px . E ci son riuscito andando sotto 

```
account / MSN / edit account / advanced
```

 Lì c'è l'opzione "show custom smileys" che può esser spuntata in modo tale da eliminare tutto il pattume e vedere solamente ciò che mi interessa: il testo del messaggio !

----------

## socksz

Giusto.

----------

## Nuitari

 *unz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il limite su amsn, penso sia a livello del protocollo. Anche con quello ufficiale su windows è un numero finito [quasi 10 volte superiore però]
> 
> ps la firma è geniale 

 

uhhm, ah ecco perche' su windows parevano infinite, perche' il numero era talmente elevato che nessuno le carica mai tutte  :Very Happy: 

c'e' modo di modificare questo numero?magari cambiando semplicemente una riga del programma e ricompilando, in fondo non dovrebbe essere piu' di questo o sbaglio?

----------

## curson

 *socksz wrote:*   

> Allora, le vedo perfettamente le emoticon personalizzate con Gaim.
> 
> ```
> $ eix -ve gaim
> 
> ...

 

Io ho installata la medesima ebuild di gaim, e non c'è modo di vedere custom emoticons.

In realtà vedo sempre ovunque e comunque le emoticons selezionate da me come tema, anche per le normali emoticons. Ho controllato, e l'account è regolarmente settato con "Show custom smilyes".

Da cosa può dipendere? 

La cosa alquanto strana è che usando una Beta3-r1 presa da svn e compilata "by hand" sulla mia vecchia Slackware, le custom emoticons funzionavano regolarmente. C'è forse qualche USE Flag da attivare per fare emerge su gaim? 

ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## Onip

prova a controllare di avere la USE gif attiva. Altrimenti non saprei proprio cosa potrebbe essere.

----------

## curson

 *Onip wrote:*   

> prova a controllare di avere la USE gif attiva. Altrimenti non saprei proprio cosa potrebbe essere.

 

In /etc/make.conf la flag "gif" è attivata. 

Non mi sembra ci siano altre flag specifiche in gaim, per quel che posso già capire essendo relativamente nuovo ad emerge e relativo utilizzo.

Comunque grazie per il tentativo!

----------

## IlGab

Purtoppo è fatto con java che io odio, ma con Mercury 1.8 io non ho problemi con le emoticon di messenger

----------

## curson

Complessivamente mi trovo molto bene con Gaim, e non cambierò certo client per delle custom emoticons, tuttavia trovo strano che non funzionino, visto che il Changelog ufficiale specifica come siano supportate, e soprattutto visto che l'opzione c'è ed è attivata nel mio client. Sembra che per un poco rimarrà un piccolo mistero... se non riesco a risolvere, farò sempre (o come ho sempre fatto prima di installare la beta2  :Smile: )

----------

## Sasdo

 *unz wrote:*   

>  *Onip wrote:*   o anche la versione masked di gaim, la 2.qualcosa.
> 
> a proposito, con gaim è possibile, oltre che vederle, anche salvarle per poi riutilizzarle. Non le uso molto, ma qualcuna mi è piaciuta veramente: uno per dirmi ok mi ha mandato la gif animata di Fonzie che muoveva il pollice verso l'alto... 
> 
> Davero? E come si salvano, non ci sono mai riuscito!

 

Quoto! Come si fa a salvarle??

----------

## Onip

 *Sasdo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quoto! Come si fa a salvarle??

 

Purtroppo ho creato delle false illusioni semplicemende dimenticandomi un punto di domanda   :Embarassed:  ... Ho editato il post

Byez

----------

## Sasdo

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Purtroppo ho creato delle false illusioni semplicemende dimenticandomi un punto di domanda   ... Ho editato il post
> 
> Byez

 

Ahah! Si vede che è una feature richiesta di gaim!  :Razz: 

nessun problema, ciaos!

----------

